# Calling All Mead Makers - Cheap Honey



## Airgead (10/2/11)

Folks

A friend of ours runs a food co-op and has scored some raw, unfiltered grey ironbark honey at bulk rates. She has 7 30kg cubes left at $6.50/kg. I've tried it and its lovely stuff. It needs filtering before use to get the bee parts out (just pour through a fine tea strainer) but the flavour is fantastic. Yet to brew with it but I'm sure it wall make a fantastic mead.

Details here - www.co-opstop.blogspot.com

If this sells well there may be further orders in future. Contact her directly (tell her I sent you) or PM me for more details.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## KudaPucat (10/2/11)

I know you said Sydney Only, but whilst we're on the topic...

I've recently secured a reliable apiarist in Melbourne. $6.60/kg if you buy in bulk (10kg +)
She has more than 10 different varietals including red gum, grey box, yellow box, black box, orange blossom, "Mountain honey"

If anybody would like her details, please pm me. I'm not publishing them, as she doesn't want to be inundated with huge orders, and I'd like her to be able to continue supplying me too ;-)

:icon_offtopic: 
Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/2/11)

On the subject of cheep honey , I know that the stock squad here in FNQ are very interested is cheep honey sales after many honey thefts in recent months , in some cases truck loads of whole hives have been removed and in others just the frames from the boxes ... 

Please do the right thing and only buy honey from a trusted supply... 

cheers


----------



## Airgead (11/2/11)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> On the subject of cheep honey , I know that the stock squad here in FNQ are very interested is cheep honey sales after many honey thefts in recent months , in some cases truck loads of whole hives have been removed and in others just the frames from the boxes ...
> 
> Please do the right thing and only buy honey from a trusted supply...
> 
> cheers



This stuff is OK. She negotiated a bulk deal from a local beekeeper.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## KudaPucat (11/2/11)

Airgead said:


> This stuff is OK. She negotiated a bulk deal from a local beekeeper.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



Same here, I've seen their hives.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/2/11)

I purchase for $7 per kg, filtered from an amateur apiarist. He's on the northside of Brisbane, and in my case, he'll deliver.

Goomba


----------



## KudaPucat (11/2/11)

well that's 3 states, come on NT, SA, WA and TAS! (ACT can just go to NSW  )


----------



## Airgead (12/2/11)

She's down to 2 30l tubs now. If you want some, better get in quick.

There is likely to be another order in the near future. I'll let everyone know beforehand.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## SuiCIDER (5/3/11)

Is this still going? If so, am I only able to buy in lots of 15, 20, 25 and 30 L?


----------



## Airgead (5/3/11)

SuiCIDER said:


> Is this still going? If so, am I only able to buy in lots of 15, 20, 25 and 30 L?



She's all sold out now but planning another buy soon.

Now that I'm in her list I should get some good advance warning in future.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## SuiCIDER (7/3/11)

That's good! Let us know! I need 10L for an upcoming mead.


----------

